# Ebay - Purple Block Dice - Blood Bowl



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey all,

Check out http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170706253066?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

The auction is for 3 rare purple block dice from 2004 NAF subscription. There's only one day left so get in there quick  I will post worldwide so it doesn't matter where you're located.

Cheers for looking


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

arrrrg. Why do I have to be broke right now.


----------

